# 2003 W8 -fuel pump



## sokolx (Dec 8, 2006)

2003 W8-could not start-I changed fuel filter -nothing, Find out bed fuel pump fues-changed- car started but after 20 sec died again -burned fues.
Is it a bed fuel pump?($494 with tex)








how hard is to change fuel pump in W8. Any tips?


----------

